# New reg. Boer doe



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Brought my new doe home this afternoon.

Dont exactly know what I have got myself in for. She has jumped out twice and isnt quiet enough to catch. I am hoping its just because she has been abruptly weaned and in a new place. Hopefully hopefully she will settle down. I DONT need another jumper.

She is a nice doe though. She's about 7 months old, yes just weaned but for the second time, she was weaned at 4 mths and then turned out with the show team, but her and her sister decided they would start sucking their mum again. So she is having a longer weaning period this time lol.

She is very well bred, her maternal grand dam is a fully imported Sth African embryo, Mugambi Matilda who I owned briefly but I only got a buck from her before she died. So this is a way of getting those genetics back. Her paternal grandsire is Amarni Ningaloo, an outstanding buck who produces fantastic daughters and maternal lines. Her mother is a home bred doe but she was Champion at Melbourne Royal a few years back.

Here is her hiding in the back of the weaner pen lol. Will take more, better photos of her set up and all when she calms down.

[attachment=0:27zk96vo]PB240774.JPG[/attachment:27zk96vo]

I am planning on joining her in Feb to a grandson of Farmworld Warlord, a brilliant buck who was sold for $40 000 and exported to Brazil, and he died recently.

Edit to say her reg. name is Franklin Park Delicious, but I call her 'Spot' ... very original because she has a spot on her shoulder ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Very pretty 

I hope she turns out good for you :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh man oh man oh man I hope I havent made a really bad mistake here. She has now jumped out of the weaner pen five or six times, racing around the backyard like a mad thing. I put her in another pen with a different bunch of goats, same thing. So I put her in a pen with really really high fences, well she cleared that too I swear she could made the Olympic hurdling or showjumping team. 

So now I have tied her up in the weaner pen ... 

Its funny cos she runs away from me and is really really hard to catch, but when I catch her and hold her she stands quietly for pats ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is cute...congrats!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's really pretty! Hope you figure out a way to keep her contained!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new girl! boy thats frustrating though! So do you know of those dog jumping harnesses? do they sell them in Australia? That might be an option for her :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a real nice young doe.....  :drool:  

I agree with stacey...try to purchase a dog jumping harness....
She needs to be worked with on a daily bases ......Is there any way... to close her in a barn.....
a place ...where she has nothing to jump over...and out of.?....she sounds like she is just scared...........put her in a place with a calm goat... ............catch her ....pet her ....feed her some treats/grain ...keep petting her...talk to her..in a soft voice......do this daily .....until she calms downs .....when she is not afraid of you....and will not run from you anymore....then it will be a good time to let her out of the barn ....but before you do ..... put a dog jumping harness on her....so if she gets an idea to jump ...she can't..............good luck.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very nice looking doe - CONGRATS


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have never been able to find those dog jumping harnesses. Might have to get one off ebay. 

What I have done, depending on how they jump is either a collar on a front and back leg and a string in between them, or a collar round the neck and back leg with a string between them. 

I dont really have a fully enclosed shelter for her, it gets so hot here all my sheds are three sided. Hence the tying up in the weaner pen. 

I am gonna leave her tied up for now, go in and work with her regularly patting and all, and take her for walks to food and water and around for a bit of exercise and hopefully after a while that will calm her down. I think she's just looking for her mother and sister. I just didnt want her to keep repeating the jumping because then it will become habit and then I would be :hair: :GAAH: :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so true ......it will become a regular pattern of jumping...if she continues frequently .....sounds like you are doing the right things for her....we had a jumper ....but we decided to sell her..... 

..Your new doeling is a nice .... and with great lines....good luck to you


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks toth. Really dont need another jumper, but really cant afford to sell her as no one will pay the same amount I did if she is a habitual jumper. I have had a couple times when goats jumped once or twice out of fright ... I prevented it then and they havent jumped since. Crossing my fingers that this will be the same. Also, I just like her too, so dont want to have to get rid of her. I organised her back when Vanity prolapsed, as I knew I would be getting rid of Vanity so I wanted to boost my Boer numbers up a bit. With Vanity going as well as Calypso who keeps aborting, and the fact that all my reg. Boers only had bucks, I would have only had 1 reg. doe! :GAAH: So I def. needed another one lol. Hope Vanity has a doe to boost my numbers also. Bit depressing paying $150 a year for membership for only one doe lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome...keren.....only having bucks ....well I believe for all yours and vanity's troubled year...it is time for change ...she will give you :girl: :girl: :girl: ? :girl: 
it is $50 for membership in the ABGA ,which association are you in? wow $150 is alot...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

BGBAA - Boer Goat Breeders Association of Australia

Actually I think it may be $120. Not sure, I'd have to look it up though. 

Then I am a member of DGSA - Dairy Goat Society of Australia - $70 per year I think

And MAL - Mohair Australia Limited - $200 a year. 

The joke is that DGSA is the one that does the most for its members in terms of publications, services etc. and they charge the least. MAL does the least for its members but charges so much - they have been in debt for so many years and of course as members we are all paying it off ... BGBAA is up in turmoil with people resigning, new boards, new associations being formed ... come to think of it MAL is doing the same ... :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Geez.....that is highway robbery... :shocked: ..Go figure .......that the cheapest you get more for your money..... :scratch:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And apparently she has many hidden talents ... including being able to untie her rope! She didnt jump out luckily, but I dont know how long she had been off. 

She doesnt want anything to do with me if I try to pat her when she is tied up, but if I untie her and walk a little way away, she then stands nicely next to me and appreciates the pats. Weird, huh? 

Also, she hasnt ever been led properly before and she went absolutely crazy when the breeder got her and brought her to my car, but you know last night and today she just walks like she has been doing it all her life. 

:scratch: 

Thats goats for ya!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And apparently she has many hidden talents ... including being able to untie her rope! She didnt jump out luckily, but I dont know how long she had been off.
> 
> She doesnt want anything to do with me if I try to pat her when she is tied up, but if I untie her and walk a little way away, she then stands nicely next to me and appreciates the pats. Weird, huh?
> 
> ...


wow that doeling is very crafty....I think she had help...LOL  :shades:

OK that is plain weird.... she doesn't want anything to do with you..... if she is on the rope ...but when she is off .....she lets you pet her....? :doh: :scratch: whatever it takes to get her to trust you..... 

see that.......... you have her already rope trained... :thumbup:  
sounds like she is getting a little calmer already...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, she is a real angel on the lead now. I can walk her wherever, no problems at all. Which is soooooo much better than when I picked her up, she was alternating between four handbrakes and a dead weight; and just running ahead of you and throwing herself in the air and flipping round like crazy. Now that she has discovered her manners on the lead I am feeling much more relaxed about showing her next yr. Her first shows will be in Feb. 

She's also really well behaved when tied as long as I am not there. Only when I first come over to her she flips out. 

Anyway, planning on leaving her tied at least another day, just to make sure she is well and truly settled before I let her loose. I dont trust her yet!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay so this afternoon I took her for a walk around the backyard, led her over to water, food and hay, gave her a pat etc. then took her back to the weaner pen. I left her rope trailing to make it easier to catch her but I have left her untied, and she hasnt jumped out. I will tie her overnight just in case, though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like she is coming around....and it does look like you will be able to show her in feb....
keep up the good work....  :thumbup:


----------

